# What size trailers do ya'll pull with 1/2 ton



## peckerwood

I've got a new 2014 F150 Supercrew 4X4 and am looking at travel trailers.Found a nice Wildwood xtreme lite 25',sure thinking about it.I have read all the towing capasities and recommendations from the dealers,but want to hear what you cats pull.I'm retiring in April and will have more time to spend camping.The Casita will be a little tight for more than just weekend trips.


----------



## histprof

I pulled our 29' Outback with a 1/2 ton Suburban without any trouble. Our issue was payload more than trailer weight. I have six people in the family. Six people, dog, tongue weight from the trailer, fuel weight and stuff adds up. I moved up to a 3/4 ton Suburban to resolve that problem. If you are not otherwise planning to load up that truck, then you should be able to pull comfortably within the tow rating of your truck. The real key is to know your truck. Find out what gears you have and what other towing accessories are factory installed. You may need to look at the RPO codes and do some internet snooping to be sure. Just off the top of my head though, unless you have some odd low capacity configuration, that F150 should tow most of the light TT's in the 25-26' range with ease. A good resource for looking up what your truck can do is the Trailer Life guides: http://www.trailerlife.com/trailer-towing-guides/


----------



## mas360

I towed my 25' Outback (fully loaded at 6,000 lbs) with a 1/2 ton Dodge Ram and it was a pain. It was not just the weight but also the air drag on the trailer frontal surface. It would do the job but not well when the terrain is not flat or wind is in my face. RV dealers are not reliable source for advice on towing.

I replaced the Dodge with an F250 Powerstroke and life has been great.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

2011 Open Range JT337RLS, 36' overall. 2010 F150 Super Crew w/5.5 bed. Max tow package, 5.4, 6 speed automatic and 3:73 gears. 11,300 lb towing capacity, 1574 payload capacity. Never an issue although on the interstate it is difficult to hold to 65 mr, it really likes 75 mph better........cC


----------



## dunedawg

We pull our 24 ft (no slides), and I would be hesitant to pull one larger with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Del Magic

I pull a 25' prowler that weighs about 5700 with my 2012 f150 ecoboost. No problems except in heavy winds it can suck the gas.


----------



## texpescador

I had a 2007 F-150 Supercrew FX4 with tow pkg (tranny cooler) when we bought our travel trailer. The trailers dry weight is 5,716 lbs and is 29 ft. long, also have sway bar. No issues on flat terrain and no wind, but when there was a lot of head wind or changes in elevation it was not an easy drive. Truck really sucked down gas when hooked up also, about 7 - 8 mpg. 
I've since got a 3/4 ton truck and am much happier when it's time to hook up and go. 

I think a big difference will be if you have the Ecoboost. 
Friends of ours have about the same size trailer, maybe even heavier, and tow with F-150 Ecoboost and have no complaints and mpgs are not bad. 
We all did a spring break trip to the Smoky Mtns in Tennessee and they had no issues.


----------



## Viking48

I have a 30' Keystone Couger with 2 slides - weighs 8000+ and pulled it with my 02 Chevy 1/2 ton with no problems. Towing capacity was almost 10,000 pounds and found best speed was around 65. Not sure about Fords though.


----------



## texas bohunk

Wait until you get into a stiff cross wind with that big trailer and a 1/2 ton truck. Not a pleasant drive!!!

I pulled a 30' bumper pull with a Ram 1500 did ok on flat terrain with no cross wind, quickly became a monster in a cross wind.


----------



## histprof

Coming up from a Casita, and assuming that you are not bringing a herd of kids/grandkids, you will find plenty of nice TT models in 21, 23, 25 foot ranges that will be easy pulls with the 1/2 ton pickup and allow you to camp very comfortably.

I have to agree with the posts about the crosswinds. The biggest difference that I have seen going from 1/2 to 3/4 ton with my 29' is that the tail no longer wags the dog on a windy day. That, and the ability to set the cruise on 70 if I wish. I do miss the 20 mpg that the 1/2 ton burb got on the highway not towing. The new beast is very thirsty. I've been averaging about 10 mpg around town and 12 highway.


----------



## C. Moore

I have a 04 Suburban 1/2 ton, 3:73 rear, towing a 29BHL 32- total length, with slide, probably 8000+lbs loaded, plus family and gear. Forget about overdrive, it wont hold without downshifting constantly, so I run it in 3rd gear at 60- 65mph getting 7-8 mpg.

I am currently looking for a great deal on a used diesel 3/4 ton crew cab truck.


----------



## bassmaster2004

I have 24 ft Kodiak weights 5500 pounds but it's got the factory lift kit. It's not low profile and I pulled it with a 4.8 gmc auto and on flat ground no
Wind I'm ok. 60-65 maybe 70. But wind and up and down hill truck won't pull it 50-55 and 6/7mpg. Don't ever listen to the salesman they are full of ****, half ton shouldn't be pull a trailer my size. It's not the weight it's the wind sail on it.


----------



## MarineLife

I pull a 28ft 2014 Aerolite about 6000lbs, with a 2002 chevy 1500 4x4 5.3 liter v8...
Does ok , can do 65mph but gas mileage is horrible about 7 to8 mpg......


----------



## Txredfish

For 3 years I pulled a pull behind 28' travel trailer using a 1998 Ford F150, 5.4L rated towing of 8500 lbs. Total weight of loaded trailer was 6500 lbs. It towed great on level ground and small hills. Not so great in the Colorado Rockies. In Colorado I pulled going up hill in Wolfcreek Pass. This was at 10,000 feet and 7 % grade. Very stressful going up and down the mountain. Going up, rig would only get up to 40 mph full throttle. Had to brake going down the mountain, had to pump brake and put in lower gear. Not a pleasant trip. I pulled in the New York, Vermont and Virginia mountains with no problem.
I only had problems in Colorado due to elevation and high mountain grades.
Also, when trucks would pass or a windy day, rig would sway some and had to hold steering tight. I had to learn the hard way. If I had to do it again, I would have purchased a F250 heavy duty for this towing. Although my truck was with in the towing specs, a F250 would have been much better.


----------



## GeeTee

I tow a 24ft Bumper Travel Trailer with one slide, older model, think she weighs in at 6300lbs. I have a 2014 F-150 Ecoboost, installed the Ride Rite Air Suspension, its the best investment ive ever made - that coupled with a torsion and anti sway bar i was good to go. Plenty of torque on tap for overtaking purposes but @ around 9m/gl on a 2500mile trip in June it hurt my pocket. If i could have afforded an F-250 that would have been ideal, passing trucks and cross winds really becomes a little hairy at times.


----------



## sea hunt 202

had a 27' behind my 1/2 ton with a slide.


----------



## Tail'in around

MarineLife said:


> I pull a 28ft 2014 Aerolite about 6000lbs, with a 2002 chevy 1500 4x4 5.3 liter v8...
> Does ok , can do 65mph but gas mileage is horrible about 7 to8 mpg......


Same issue with my shadow cruiser 25FT and about 4800lbs with a 2012 dodge 4x4 5.7 Hemi. Would do better but my tire size and lift hurts some.


----------



## daddyhoney

We have a '14 Ram 1500 that I pull a Rockwood 24' Mini Lite. No complaints from the Hemi. All the unit I need for the two of us.


----------



## el dorado

I pulled my 29' Keystone no slide to Laredo and back with a F150 with a 4.6l with no problem. Only running about 65 and getting 8 mpg, but it pulled fine.


----------



## Fishtexx

8-9 mpg at 65 mph. Pulls great, cross winds can be a challange at times.


----------



## Oceola

Tows great at 70 mph all day long...Cross winds not a problem with the anti sway bar.
.


----------



## peckerwood

I got an egg too Oce.The wife wants bigger shower and recliners.I don't.I love my little Casita!


----------



## Mr. Breeze

I used to pull a 31 ft. with a 4x4 Blazer V-8. What I remember is when the big rigs blew by, black hole comes to mind, lol You had better be hanging on to that wheel, lol, had all the sway bars and such. Into the wind was not much fun either, as far as power goes.


----------



## scotccrn

Pulled my 30' Keystone Passport with well maintained 2005 F150, 5.4L V8 tow package 3.55 gears with Equalizer sway bars/WD hitch. Dry weight of trailer was 4850lbs. 5300lbs with gear loaded for camping not counting food and clothes plus bikes in back of truck, 2 adults and 2 children. Truck pulled ok on flat ground. Tried not to exceed 60mph. Struggled on overpasses and hills. Overdrive was out of the question. After two years of towing, rear end had to be replaced, front end needed replaced and countless of other repairs began to be needed. Might have been coincidence, but I believe the stress of pulling the trailer exacerbated any repair issues. Upgraded to f250 diesel this fall for a reasonable price (work group package, nothing fancy-vinyl floors/seats etc.). I haven't pulled the trailer yet with it but my stress level has already been reduced (minus my friends teasing my to come mow their lawn with my landscaper's version F250).


----------



## Speckhunter77

I have a 25ft Nash that weighs about 4900 lbs and thats dry weight. I pulled it with a 2008 Ram1500 4.7L and i could feel the strain a bit when going up the inclines on 59 & I-10. Gas milage sucked and i didnt want to put strain on the transmission in the long run so it was time to,buy a new truck among other reasons also. I know have a 2014 Ram1500 Hemi 5.7L and havent pulled it yet but i assume it will be alot easier this time.


----------



## fish-r-ride

I have a 25' Wanderer 5th wheel that I pull with a '09 Chevy 1500 with a 5.3l engine with no problem at all. When I put my 17' whaler behind the camper you can really tell it's there, but still pulls pretty good. I just don't get in a hurry.


----------



## seabo

Check this out http://dutchmen.com/coleman/floorplans/floorplan-details/?modelId=4243
notice the 8000 btu window unit (small generator friendly)
Overall height and tank capacity

I want one bad


----------



## Bharvey

texas bohunk said:


> Wait until you get into a stiff cross wind with that big trailer and a 1/2 ton truck. Not a pleasant drive!!!
> 
> I pulled a 30' bumper pull with a Ram 1500 did ok on flat terrain with no cross wind, quickly became a monster in a cross wind.


I've got a Ram also. Pulls fine under PERFECT conditions. Anything else and the truck will pull a small flatbed like ****.


----------



## grayson

F150 Ecoboost pulls my 38 foot trailer - it weighs 11,000 lbs - no sway, no issues


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I have a 27' Mallard Bumper pull around 5700 lbs I tow with a 2008 Ram Hemi 2WD. It does OK, but nowhere near as nice as my previous RAM2500 did. With the load equalizer hitch, the rig actually rides smoother with trailer in tow than the truck does by itself.


----------



## sea hunt 202

pulled our 27' with a slide with our 1/2 ton it was a little scarey without the extra leveling things on the hitch


----------



## TexasCajun

I tow a 26' travel trailer with one slide, probably about 5500lbs plus cargo.

2006 Toyota Tundra, 4.7 V8 with tow package, sway bars, level bars, etc. too.

It works, but struggles. Going highway speeds I'm at like 2800+ RPM's. Winds dont really bother me and have never been an issue. I dont think I could make it in the heart of the hill country or anywhere hilly without upgrading my truck.


----------



## ninner

I have a 2012 FX4 with a 5.0 and pull my 30 coachmen with a superslide the posted speed limit with no problems. Mileage sucks into the wind though. The trick is all in a properly set weight distributing hitch. As previous poster said cross winds will push you around and its best to slow down a little. Just make sure your under max weight, the trailer brake is set right and watch your speed till you have a feel for things, you will be fine. I've read that transmission temp is a limiting factor in our trucks but haven't experienced it myself, I keep an eye on it though.


----------



## detnight

*21ft*

I pull a 21ft 4600lb trailer with a 2009 Toyota Tacoma(2wheel drive) and get 9.6mpg at 65mph


----------



## limey

34' Rockwood Signature Ultra Light (8900lbs fully loaded) which it never is, 3 slides w/Dodge 4x4 w/Hemi, 10mpg +/- depending on conditions.


----------

